# so fluffy!!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally shook herself off lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha that picture is priceless!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes all feathers lol


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

so funny. i have such an obsession with dally. she is so sweet and beautiful. i may be a little jealous of her flock and cage also!!! but shh!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Dally is a verry preaty bird... and she knows it... I love the new doo she has... the crest curled to the side like that... priceless


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Love it!! Dally looks like a model tossing back her hair, lol!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she slowly fluffs up and then POOF! she shakes off lol


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Best. Picture. Ever.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she shakes herself like a dog. all the others just poof and done. nope shes gotta be all dramatic over it lol


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

lol, that's awesome. If your cat Jessie was any less cute Dally would be my new wallpaper. LOL


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL are you telling me that you have my cat as your background?


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I most certainly do. She's so freaking CUTE. I could eat her face. Just eat it right off of her it's so cute. XD


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

it looks like a shampoo add... where dally is flicking the hair (crest) through the wind... lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tieltide... please dont eat my fat cat lol


dude, maybe i should send her in as the next model for one! lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats one sexy bird


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Nono - I would never. Just her adorable widdle face. X3

But no, seriously, adorable pic. I agree - she looks likes a shampoo/conditioner commercial model. "Work it now, woooork iiiiit~!"


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Thats one sexy bird



Agreed! She knows she is sexy too. Dally and her feathers.... 

Of course I am at work and just saw this. hehe


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hm.... lulu when do you get off work so i can post this stuff??? lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

When I am finished.. lol

Usually around 5:30.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

That is so adorable!


----------

